
Tell HN: Fix climate change with your tech skills - martincollignon
More and more posts on HN relate to climate change. Time to tell how you can have an impact!<p>Join these tech communities actively looking for support and with ongoing projects (that are alive):<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;climateaction.tech&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;techimpactmakers.com&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tmrow.com&#x2F;
======
martincollignon
Links:

[https://climateaction.tech/](https://climateaction.tech/)

[https://techimpactmakers.com/](https://techimpactmakers.com/)

[https://www.tmrow.com/](https://www.tmrow.com/)

------
tmhpfnr
Thanks, just what I was looking for!

